# Fat Chicks Only! designs



## Tina (Jul 1, 2006)

I posted this on the Weight Board, but figured I'd bring it here, too, as it has to do with fat-positivity.

For years, off and on, we've discussed ways that guys (or equal time, lesbian and bi- women) could show their preference. A hat, a shirt, a pin, a bumper sticker -- something like that. I've created a new store called "Fat Chicks Only," on Cafe Press. For those of us who have always been fat, and who have been humiliated for it, it's really hard for a fat girl to approach a guy, not knowing if he'd laugh at her for asking him to dance, or whatever. But maybe seeing a guy wearing this message it might make it easier. Of course, these products are for confident FAs only. 

Well, and some of the products would be good for bashes and for general use stuff, too. The main thing is having a way to get the message out there. This is kind of my answer to the horrid "No Fat Chicks" bumper sticker, without being as negative. I'd rather focus on the good stuff instead of putting anyone down.  *Come see*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> I posted this on the Weight Board, but figured I'd bring it here, too, as it has to do with fat-positivity.
> 
> For years, off and on, we've discussed ways that guys (or equal time, lesbian and bi- women) could show their preference. A hat, a shirt, a pin, a bumper sticker -- something like that. I've created a new store called "Fat Chicks Only," on Cafe Press. For those of us who have always been fat, and who have been humiliated for it, it's really hard for a fat girl to approach a guy, not knowing if he'd laugh at her for asking him to dance, or whatever. But maybe seeing a guy wearing this message it might make it easier. Of course, these products are for confident FAs only.
> 
> Well, and some of the products would be good for bashes and for general use stuff, too. The main thing is having a way to get the message out there. This is kind of my answer to the horrid "No Fat Chicks" bumper sticker, without being as negative. I'd rather focus on the good stuff instead of putting anyone down.  *Come see*


Hey Tina the concept is great but the site name needs improvement.
I could easily see a guy wearing a t-shirt with that on it but how would he even find it? I mean, most guys, me "not" included, would never think to look at a website called "Fat Chicks Only!"


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 2, 2006)

I love it... but I do agree with *sweetnekkid*... because if a website is called "Fat Chicks Only," people may think that it's a website specifically for fat chicks- and guys wouldn't think to go there, being the guys we are. I love the concept though, you're awesome!


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

I changed it to Fat Chicks Only! designs. Better?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 2, 2006)

Dig it. You're an all-star. I particularly love the "Fat Chicks Only" line of baby clothing. I thought I was a young FA... hehe! 

Three cheers for you though, Miss Tina. I love the shirts- and I'm sure I'll love owning one when I'm not broke!


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks, eightyseven! I enjoyed doing those - and the dog shirt, too.  Not sure how many people will want them, but just having them there is kinda tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, eightyseven! I enjoyed doing those - and the dog shirt, too.  Not sure how many people will want them, but just having them there is kinda tongue-in-cheek.


Gretchen _wants_ that dog shirt. I guess I'll have to take it out of her allowance.


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

Heh.  To be honest, if I had a dog it would have the danged shirt. It's just too funny. I was going to make it say, just for that one, "Fat Bitches Only," but it would have violated their TOS, I'm sure, and it seemed a little dodgy...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh.  To be honest, if I had a dog it would have the danged shirt. It's just too funny. I was going to make it say, just for that one, "Fat Bitches Only," but it would have violated their TOS, I'm sure, and it seemed a little dodgy...


"A little _doggy_"?



.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Love it, Tina!!! Excellent work!


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "A little _doggy_"?
> 
> .



Britspeak for questionable, basically.  Thank you, Carrie!


----------



## EmJay (Jul 2, 2006)

and I don't mean to be wet blanket but I've noticed that the clothings sizes available on that site wouldn't fit most of the visitors to _this_ site.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Britspeak for questionable, basically.  Thank you, Carrie!


Actually, I changed it to 'Doggy' there, as it referred to a post about the shirts for dogs.

Okay, not funny, I guess...

That's *one*...and counting.


----------



## Tina (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL!! I'm a little distracted today. A friend from the boards is going to be visiting for the day and she'll be here any minute, so I've been getting ready and such this morning. I guess your comment did a fly-by right over my head.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 2, 2006)

Tina I had a thought about the size issue.

You could sell the print on t-shirt transfers and people could just iron them on themselves.

I made my kiddos at school some t-shirts this way and it works just fine.

Just a thought..


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful design, honey. I love the chubby, bubbly letters. 

You two have fun today!


----------



## Tina (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, Vick. 

And we did. 

Misty, I'd have no idea how to do that.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 4, 2006)

I LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 4, 2006)

I, too, definately like the design and the apparel that follow. 
Can I order one with a larger sized pinup woman on it, though?  You know, a Super Sized woman type 'o thang.  I think that'd be neat!!


----------



## Tina (Jul 5, 2006)

The problem is that supersized women are better in photo than silhouette, because there is very little recognizability of body parts, if you know what I mean. If you think about how if she were bigger in back, you couldn't see her arm in the silhouette, because her butt and back would be there. It's a problem with the legs, too. It's what I first wanted to do, but it just didn't turn out right. Sorry.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> The problem is that supersized women are better in photo than silhouette, because there is very little recognizability of body parts, if you know what I mean. If you think about how if she were bigger in back, you couldn't see her arm in the silhouette, because her butt and back would be there. It's a problem with the legs, too. It's what I first wanted to do, but it just didn't turn out right. Sorry.


Never apologise for your art.

This from a Canadian, a people who apologise for _everything!_  



.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 5, 2006)

They look great! Excellent work Tina!


----------



## Tina (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you, FT and Etobi.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

EmJay said:


> and I don't mean to be wet blanket but I've noticed that the clothings sizes available on that site wouldn't fit most of the visitors to _this_ site.




yeah I know! isn't it sad? I love fat chicks too, lol, and I want to wear it proud...although....if I could cram my body into one of those 2x things, lol...how hot would that be? hahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL!! 

Yeah, the regular man's t-shirts go up to 4X, but the tanks and women's designs do not. However, the men's 4x might work, dunno. If nothing else, there's buttons. I hope they continue to rachet up the size offerings.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Yeah, the regular man's t-shirts go up to 4X, but the tanks and women's designs do not. However, the men's 4x might work, dunno. If nothing else, there's buttons. I hope they continue to rachet up the size offerings.




Well I think you are off to a good start and who knows...if you get big enough (buisness wise, lol) you might be able to branch out into more arenas...I do like the idea of an iron on...or how bout a patch?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 5, 2006)

I loved it Tina! I would like to get a tee shit or a tank..heheh Maybe Mr.Justin will get me one..(wink wink to ya baby!! HEHEHEH)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 7, 2006)

Very cute design. 
Now where are the "I (heart) fat boys" shirts? hehe


----------



## Tina (Jul 8, 2006)

You know, before I did this design I had an idea for another one, and I'd be happy to make a I *heart* fat boys line (as well as an I *heart* fat girls line, as well), because I've been thinking of doing a whole line of fat-positive sayings. Granted, one or two shirts go up to 4X max, and some of the others only go up to 2X or XL, bit realistically, logistically, and financially, this is the best way I can do it. So more designs are in the works and will be coming soon. Thanks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 8, 2006)

*Chix Rock!*
*Fat Chix Rock And Roll!*



*Fat Chix Have Roll In Their Stroll*



*Fat Chix Know How To Shake That Cake!*



*I'll Have The 'Large', To Take Home, Please*
(followed by your BBW silhouette)



*Big:
The New Sexy*



*Big.
Dig?*​



(Just some ideas...)


----------



## olivefun (Jul 8, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *Big:
> The New Sexy*
> 
> 
> ...



*
I love these!!*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 8, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *Chix Rock!*
> *Fat Chix Rock And Roll!*
> 
> 
> ...




Before my hard drive died (w/out a back up  ) I had made a list of all kids of size positve slogans to have out on t-shirts. dammit!

I hella love the Big. Dig? one, lol, that rocks my world, lol. Now if it came in a 5x skimpy tank top...I would be wearin it tomorrow!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2006)

It's been said before, by better people than me, but:









*post pix plz *(skimpy) *tanx!*



.


----------



## Tina (Jul 9, 2006)

FT, these are great.  Thank you!


----------



## jooliebug (Jul 9, 2006)

What a great Idea! realy cute I wish every FA would wear one when they go out so I'd know what direction to look.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

jooliebug said:


> What a great Idea! realy cute I wish every FA would wear one when they go out so I'd know what direction to look.




You know....I think you are on to something, lol. Tons of my gay friends sport a rainbow to bring awareness of their orientation...where is our bloody rainbow? Why dont we get a bloody rainbow? lol. We need something...a symbol or something to unite us. hmmmm. Good plan.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2006)

That's actually why I did this. For a good while the women and men here would talk about some kind of sign that admirers could wear to give a signal to the woman that if he's looking, it's not because he's judging you negatively. For a long time I was too busy to make something, so it took me a while (Uh, like, just over a year...  ), but now I decided to go ahead with it. As I said, I plan on making a section for fat-positive stuff in my Fractal Factory store, beyond what I already have, which is the Round Rocks design.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> That's actually why I did this. For a good while the women and men here would talk about some kind of sign that admirers could wear to give a signal to the woman that if he's looking, it's not because he's judging you negatively. For a long time I was too busy to make something, so it took me a while (Uh, like, just over a year...  ), but now I decided to go ahead with it. As I said, I plan on making a section for fat-positive stuff in my Fractal Factory store, beyond what I already have, which is the Round Rocks design.



Your store is great but Im talking about a universal symbol here....like, oh hell I dunno...like all the medical causes have ribbons, queers (I can say that, I am one, lol) have triangles, christians have crosses...etc. We need a small symbol....no neccisary a shirt that says something about big chicks...but a symbol that could be incorporated into everything....and wouldnt be so blatant. Not that I am against pride, Im not....but not everyone wears shirts with things on them. Oh hell I dunno....lol. Do you get what I mean? Im all discombobulated today.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2006)

No, I know. That was talked about, too, but nothing was really settled on. Never hurts to try again, though.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> No, I know. That was talked about, too, but nothing was really settled on. Never hurts to try again, though.



Im not creative enough to define an entire community, lol, I was just saying...it would be effective, lol.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 11, 2006)

Oooo, do my saying!!

Fat and proud and I'll say it out loud! lol

Or...hmm

Fat bottom girls make the world go 'round.

Baby got back.

More cushion for the pushin'.

(To bring up Wagimawr's thread http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9680) Plus sized? No, you're _Minus_ sized.

Fat?So!

Fatastic!

You laugh because I'm fat. I laugh because I ate the last brownie.

Got fat?

(for the nerdier people ) Numa Numa kid was fat, ya know? http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic759.htm

I could go on forever.


----------



## FEast (Jul 16, 2006)

Have been meaning to report that I received my mug and magnet a couple of weeks ago (fast service!), and they look even better than the photos. Thanks, Tina, for setting up this great idea! Who knows? If people actually buy them, you might have started something really BIG (pun intended).~L&H, Foosh

Oh, and I love your new avy, T!


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

Foosh, thank you for letting me know how you like the products!




I haven't had a chance to order anything and was wondering how they turned out, though the CP items are usually pretty good. I so appreciate your order, and your post-purchase report.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 17, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *Chix Rock!*
> *Fat Chix Rock And Roll!*
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the one that reads "Big: The New Sexy"!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's something for FAs/FFAs:

*I Found Round





mOre*

(with a BBW or BHM silhouette in the 'O')






*Ever wonder why smileys are

RUND?







Round:

Like A Big 'O'*​







Just a few more ideas...


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's one to identify all the FAs:



*Round Hound​*
For the image, I picture a Tex Avery-style 'Big, Bad Wolf' going bonkers over a BBW.



Yes?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 9, 2006)

Bountiful gave me an idea..how about:



Big: Pun intended

lol..with a big girl or guy in the back ground..


----------



## Slowfuse (Oct 11, 2006)

would love to see the silhoutte offered as a "chrome" sticker. Because, speaking as a trucker, You would see it on a LOT of trucks. The only other acceptable BBW mudflap girl is at the dumptruckstuff.com site.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 11, 2006)

Tina I love the concept. I've bought from cafe press before and I did struggle in the bust area. But I don't mind t's tight at times so I still have them in my wardrobe.
You have started something that can be built on with new designs - I'm really looking forward to seeing more.

Plus, I love: Big: The New Sexy - Freethinker that is classic. 

Vanessa x


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 11, 2006)

So this song was on the radio today..and I thought...hey..that'd make a cool shirt..I don't know about copyright and all that jazz..but I like it..lol

Don't ya wish your girlfriend was fat like me


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 12, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Your store is great but Im talking about a universal symbol here....like, oh hell I dunno...like all the medical causes have ribbons, queers (I can say that, I am one, lol) have triangles, christians have crosses...etc. We need a small symbol....no neccisary a shirt that says something about big chicks...but a symbol that could be incorporated into everything....and wouldnt be so blatant. Not that I am against pride, Im not....but not everyone wears shirts with things on them. Oh hell I dunno....lol. Do you get what I mean? Im all discombobulated today.


That's a great idea. Does anyone know if there's a symbol for fat, that already exist? You know like an atomic symbol or scientific,or medical symbol. I'm going to do some investigating into this. I was thinking that maybe the image of "the Venus of Willendorf" would be a good start. Just make it a little stylized for a patch or on a cap. Just using positive and negative space to create the image without all the detail, just a few lines creating the image.


----------



## Tina (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks, y'all. Maybe I'll make some more designs soon. I will let you know when I do, and thanks again for the encouragement.


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm gonna have a little think about this... I think the potential for a discreet symbol to be used to indicate preference could be huge...

what the size acceptance movement needs is a logo - a credible branded logo of some sort. Something that says "I'm interested in BBW's - dont be shy or worried 'bout talkin to me"... but its also gotta be subtle IMO. You dont want to have a logo or an icon that creates a clear "them and us" division between FAs and non FAs because frankly that'd be a bit uncool and it wouldnt be bought into by everyone... and thats what needs to happen for this to work

one idea that comes to mind is the wristband fad that happened here in the UK. People wore white wristbands to show solidarity with the cause of Africa and poverty. They wore blue wristbands for another cause (I cant remember what). Everyone who did that and saw someone else doing it knew they stood together but it was discrete enough for people to incorporate it into their everyday apparel and fashion choices...


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

James said:


> I'm gonna have a little think about this... I think the potential for a discreet symbol to be used to indicate preference could be huge...
> 
> what the size acceptance movement needs is a logo - a credible branded logo of some sort. Something that says "I'm interested in BBW's - dont be shy or worried 'bout talkin to me"... but its also gotta be subtle IMO. You dont want to have a logo or an icon that creates a clear "them and us" division between FAs and non FAs because frankly that'd be a bit uncool and it wouldnt be bought into by everyone... and thats what needs to happen for this to work
> 
> one idea that comes to mind is the wristband fad that happened here in the UK. People wore white wristbands to show solidarity with the cause of Africa and poverty. They wore blue wristbands for another cause (I cant remember what). Everyone who did that and saw someone else doing it knew they stood together but it was discrete enough for people to incorporate it into their everyday apparel and fashion choices...


 There are a couple of problems with something that vague, though.
For starters, you get more than one group claiming a color, so you're not sure if the person with the green bracelet is in support of ending cruelty to little green monkeys, or love your lawnmower day. Also, some people might just like how they look or want to be trendy, so they buy them, unaware exactly what the meaning is behind them. I personally would still be hesitant to approach anyone simply because they were wearing a bracelet of a particular color, on the assumption that that person knew what it meant to me. Any symbol we use for this purpose needs to convey a clear signal in order to remove any doubt. It doesn't have to be blatant, just distinct.


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah this is true... its a tough brief eh...? ;-)


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> There are a couple of problems with something that vague, though.
> For starters, you get more than one group claiming a color, so you're not sure if the person with the green bracelet is in support of ending cruelty to little green monkeys, or love your lawnmower day. .


Solution: make the bracelet out of bacon. No mistaking that!!


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> Solution: make the bracelet out of bacon. No mistaking that!!



lol... 

ok perhaps a wrist band isnt a good idea...

I reckon a clothes brand - a distinctive logo - something subtle, but still distinct enough is the way to go...


----------



## Jes (Oct 13, 2006)

James said:


> lol...



Awww. I already wanted to order about 50 bracelets!!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 16, 2006)

I have to have a shirt and a mug  Great design and message!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 7, 2006)

Inspiration struck when I happened upon the title of a fellow poster (Janet, to be precise).

A pedophile is said to have "short eyes".

(Nasty example, but bear with me.)

It stands to reason that an FA would be (and this could be on his/her shirt)

*Wide-Eyed.​*
.


----------



## Slowfuse (Nov 8, 2006)

My goddess Karen made designed this shirt that my avatar on IMVU chat wears. She's a member here, so hopefully she will step forward. It's a very cool shirt, and I wish I could have one in real life. If any of y'all use IMVU, she has it available. 

View attachment thumb_Snap_381117739455220e109885.jpg


----------



## James (Nov 8, 2006)

Slowfuse said:


> My goddess Karen made designed this shirt that my avatar on IMVU chat wears. She's a member here, so hopefully she will step forward. It's a very cool shirt, and I wish I could have one in real life. If any of y'all use IMVU, she has it available.



Hey slowfuse... l could make these... easy...

pm - me the design if you like - i have some printed/roll out some hand made ones...


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 8, 2006)

On my way to work this morning, I saw a bumper sticker that said *I would fight for Hippie Chicks*. I doubt he meant women like me with big hips, but the thought that it could be taken that way made me smile.


----------



## Slowfuse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you, James. But I want to make sure she gets full credit for it. Know what I mean? What would the unit cost be for 1 or 2? in size 2-3x (of course!)?


----------



## James (Nov 8, 2006)

Slowfuse said:


> Thank you, James. But I want to make sure she gets full credit for it. Know what I mean? What would the unit cost be for 1 or 2? in size 2-3x (of course!)?



oh for sure man... Hmm I'd have to think about a size conversion since i'm UK based... 

Tell u what (if you want to?) I'll trace an image path for it using adobe illustrator... this is the specialist image file-type that t-shirt printers need for printing designs. I'm kinda busy on another little bbw-related portrait project at the moment but this kinda thing is quick to do...

the offer is there sir

same applies for anyone else / any other fat chicks only type designs....


----------



## Slowfuse (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok. Thank you sir. Might be a while. I start new job this Friday, but i've been out of work for ovr a month, so kinda low on cash. Sadly, my IMVU avatar dresses and lives better than I do.....


----------



## James (Nov 8, 2006)

Slowfuse said:


> Ok. Thank you sir. Might be a while. I start new job this Friday, but i've been out of work for ovr a month, so kinda low on cash. Sadly, my IMVU avatar dresses and lives better than I do.....



no probs man - good luck with your new job...

i'm in Paris for the week from tomorrow but pm me anytime after if u like...


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 22, 2008)

Tina!

Have you seen this?



ClashCityRocker said:


> "once you go big, you'll never go twig."


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

No, I hadn't. I've asked Clash if I could use it, though. Great stuff. Thank you, Free.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 22, 2008)

I know this thread was opened a while back, but I have to say, the design is so clean and vibrant. Really nicely done!


----------



## Tina (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you, Fascinita. Much appreciated.


----------

